# I got an affinity



## Israel (Apr 22, 2017)

for this guy. 
Maybe others do, too.
I didn't, and still don't know much about him, except through his gifts "No Country for Old Men"..."Sunset Limited"..."The Road" and several others.
I've seen language to be one of the strictest disciplines we so commonly share, and perhaps even impose blithely, routinely (even on our dearest...the "children")...to such an extent that once tool has become harsh master. I think this guy kinda sees that, too.

Some have said they saw "Arrival", and probably appreciated the subtexts there, in that "alien sci-fi" movie. (Not by him, though)
This guy once wrote this: "What exists in all of creation without my knowledge, exists without my consent" through some character.
And this one I particularly find: "A man will never know what worse luck his bad luck may have saved him from".

Yeah...I think he thinks.

https://qz.com/964834/cormac-mccart...-the-unconscious-in-a-new-essay-for-nautilus/


----------

